# [решено] emerge. проблемы с установкой

## alexkarta

Устанавливаю Gentoo на ноутбук Asus A8S. Успешно добрался до раздела 9 по Handbook.

Далее начались проблемы с emerge. Не устанавливаются syslog-ng, metalog (поставился только sysklogd), не ставятся также dcron, fcron, vixie-cron, grub, lilo. Ошибки схожие. Привожу ошибки, возникающие при вызове emerge lilo:

вывод emerge grub - http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/108009

build.log - http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/108010

config.log - http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/108011

Я зашел в /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10/work/grub-0.97, выполнил 

```
./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/lib --datadir=/usr/lib/grub --exec-prefix=/ --disable-auto-linux-mem-opt --with-curses
```

, как написано в выводе emerge grub. make и make install выполнились без каких-либо ошибок. На всякий случай все очистил (make uninstall; make clean)

Т.к. не особо понимаю принцип работы emerge, не знаю, что делать дальше. Может можно в ручную компилировать? Хочется все же проблему решитьLast edited by alexkarta on Tue Jan 11, 2011 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alexkarta

Решено

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786262.html?sid=2fe9800d89027531df706be439019057

я ошибся в make.conf

----------

